# Problems with a winterisation on a new Dethleffs Fortero



## cairngorm (Nov 10, 2005)

We bought a new Ford Dethleffs from Germany with the highest level of winterisation. Our understanding was that you just headed to the alps and all was well in the waste water department. The diagram on the brochure shows a heating element on the waste water tank and coiled heating wires on the waste pipes heading towards the waste water tank. Imagine our surprise to waken on the first day of frost that the waste water tap was frozen . A bit of heat onto the tap and emptied tank. Next day the shower tray waste pipe froze half way through a shower and on closer examination of the pipe with the blow torch it appeared that there was no insulation on the pipe. The sinks always emptied into the waste water tank but we always had to shaw out the waste water tap. To fix the shower tray we poured some anti freeze into the sink hole to make sure that the pipe was not frozen.
I ask the question is it normal for pipes and tanks to be frozen with temperatures of -6 at night and if this is not normal what could be wrong with my system.
We have an Alde heating system,although I assume that has nothing to do with protecting the waste water tank from frost.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I replied here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-196721.html#196721


----------

